# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Paul Manship

## shigjeta

Paul Howard Manship, skulptor amerikan, lindur ne 1885 ne Minnesota. Me insistimin e nje skulptori tjeter te njohur Isidore Konti, ai hyri dhe fitoi cmimin prestigjoz Prix de Rome ne 1909. Gjate viteve qe studioi ne Europe e terhoqen format arkaike te artit dhe shume shpejt interesimi i tij u fokusua tek klasicizmi. Interes tjeter i zgjoi edhe skulptura klasike indiane. Arti i tij eshte nje nderthurje midis modernes dhe konservatives. Shpesh krijimet e tij, rreth 700 te tilla,  konsiderohen si paraardhes te rendesishem te artit dekorativ (Art Deco). Vdiq ne 1966 ne New York.

_"Fluturimi i nates" (Flight of Night) 1916_

----------

